# HMT Loch Inver - 1940



## Rocket Man (Jun 6, 2014)

I am looking for any information, and especially images, of HMT Loch Inver lost with all hands on 22 September 1940. Many naval references indicate she was mined - but my research suggests she was sunk off Aldeburgh, Suffolk in the early hours after being torpedoed by the German E-boat S13. My grandfather, Ord Sea John William Hart was one of the 15 men who lost their lives.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Rocket Man said:


> I am looking for any information, and especially images, of HMT Loch Inver lost with all hands on 22 September 1940. Many naval references indicate she was mined - but my research suggests she was sunk off Aldeburgh, Suffolk in the early hours after being torpedoed by the German E-boat S13. My grandfather, Ord Sea John William Hart was one of the 15 men who lost their lives.


Go to the gallery, then fishing vessels, type in loch Inver, you will find a photo there plus some info about her loss.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Rocket Man said:


> I am looking for any information, and especially images, of HMT Loch Inver lost with all hands on 22 September 1940. Many naval references indicate she was mined - but my research suggests she was sunk off Aldeburgh, Suffolk in the early hours after being torpedoed by the German E-boat S13. My grandfather, Ord Sea John William Hart was one of the 15 men who lost their lives.


24/9/1940
The minesweeping trawler Loch Inver was sunk by a mine off Harwich.

Off Great Yarmouth, the cargo ship Continental Coaster, 555t, on passage London to Tyne, was sunk by an E=boat with the loss of 4 crew. 

Source -
Britain's Sea War - A dairy of Ship losses 1939-1945

See also -

Trawlers Lost During WW2
http://www.royal-naval-reserve.co.uk/lost.htm


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 6, 2014)

I am clearly being a bit thick as I can't find anything in the gallery! I'll keep trying!

See what I mean? Naval references refer to Loch Inver being mined - but the Board of Enquiry report (held in National Archives - I have a copy) clearly and simply concludes "the trawler was torpedoed". Why the discrepancy I wonder?


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Here is the photo referred to, but I don't think it is the same ship as the A89 was built in 1950. Cheers Derek

P.s. Very unusual for a U Boat to 'waste' a torpedo on a Trawler, they usually used their deck gun to sink them, I would imagine E boats would do the same.

pps Most official websites give the sinking as on 24, but all of the crew obituaries state 22nd. Most confusing, plus the lack of photos.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Loch Inver A89 later H195, built at Hull by Cook,Welton & Gemmell; Launched 15th of January 1930 (owner before being requisitioned by the RN) was Caledonian Fishing Company of HULL. Captain was Skipper Thomas Hardcastle. 14 men killed, sunk off Harwich 1940. PS Loch Inver H110 was built in 1950.


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Found this entry in the days of glory sept 22, 2010, May explain the e-boat connection-
'The Polish destroyer Blyskaivica sunk a French fishing vessel by ramming off the Brittany coast, having first removed the crew. E-boats had been active in the Channel and North Sea. The armed trawler Loch Inver had been sunk on the night of the 21st, and the armed trawler Edwina, which was in the vicinity, claimed to have hit an E-boat with her 12-pdr. Brooke noted the lack of invasion.'

Re the A89 here is an extract from Aberdeen Ships website, note she was launched 1950.


Name
LOCH INVER
Construction
STEEL
Type
TRAWLER
Date
1950
Official Number
148966
Description
LOCH INVER (H110)
Yard Number: 727

Launched: 7 March 1950
Registered: June 1950

Steam Trawler
Engine Number: 439, 833HP

1960/61: Owner Loch Fishing Co. Hull
1964: Owner Loch Fishing Co. Hull
1967: Owner Hellyer Bros. Ltd, Hull.
1968: Owner Hellyer Bros. Ltd, Hull.
1972: Owner Hellyer Bros. Ltd, Hull.
1974: Broken up/scrapped in U.K. March 1974
Owner
Loch F Co of Hull Ltd, Hull
Shipbuilder
A. HALL & Co., Aberdeen
Dimensions
length 177 5/12' x breadth 30 1/12' x depth 16'
gross tonnage: 670 ton


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

There were three ships with that name. Loch Inver A89 that became H195. Loch Inver H164. And Loch Inver H110.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 6, 2014)

Many thanks for all the contributions to this thread and my apologies for not responding earlier - work commitments (say no more!) got in the way.

The BOI report makes fascinating reading and helps to solve a few mysteries. Loch Inver was on patrol about 7 miles east of Edwina in the early hours of 22 September 1940. Just after midnight Edwina, and several other ships in the area, saw tracer fire and heard a large explosion ("like a ship being mined or torpedoed" according to the Skipper of a nearby trawler) in the direction of Loch Inver's patrol area.

Shortly thereafter (at about 00.50) Edwina was attacked by 2 E-boats and she returned fire with her Lewis gun and 5 rounds from her 12 pounder. She claimed to have hit and sunk one of the attackers with her third 12 pdr round. Edwina was not badly damaged but she found herself unable to transmit by W/T after the incident.

German records indicate that E-boats S13 and S54 (I think) were operating in the area and S13 torpedoed and sank a "British steamer" shortly before a "skirmish" with the trawler Edwina, which they positively identified. I believe the "steamer" was, in fact, Loch Inver. The BOI reached the same conclusion (although of course they did not have access to German records at the time!). By the way, both boats returned safely to port and neither was damaged, let alone sunk, by Edwina!

Wreckage was found the following day and Loch Inver was "formally" declared "missing, presumed lost" on 24th September. This is why some records give the date of the loss, and of the deaths of the crew, as 24 September, even though the vessel was almost certainly sunk 2 days previously.

Clearly any references to Loch Inver dated AFTER September 1940 are of subsequent ships with the same name. I'm interested in the trawler launched in 1930.

As for "wasting a torpedo on a trawler" - the difference is that an E-Boat returned to harbour after every sortie and so had no real need to conserve the stock of torpedoes. This is unlike a U-Boat which stayed at sea for days, sometimes weeks, and so would save her torpedoes in case bigger prey came along.

I still have no idea why I can't find Loch Inver in the gallery!

Thanks for all the comments - all fascinating stuff!


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Rocket Man. I have just been to the gallery, and Loch Inver is there. Go to fishing vessels and type the name in.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks cueball44.

Problem is simple - I can't see a "fishing vessels" category anywhere!! Everything else, but not "fishing vessels"! I am feeling very inadequate/stupid and would be grateful for a steer!


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Rocket Man said:


> Thanks cueball44.
> 
> Problem is simple - I can't see a "fishing vessels" category anywhere!! Everything else, but not "fishing vessels"! I am feeling very inadequate/stupid and would be grateful for a steer!


When joining SN you need to register with the fishing vessel site if you want to view it. The moderators sometimes tell you how to do it. Go to the forum (then to fishing vessels) and look at the third sticky from the top. You will find the link there.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Try this link to join. http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/profile.php?do=editusergroupsClick on it.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 6, 2014)

THANK YOU cueball44! I am there and I feel much less stupid now I know it wasn't actually all that obvious to a newbie like me!

That's a great image and does look like Loch Inver in the late 1930's, before she was requisitioned by the RN (crew in civilian clothes and no sign of any armament). It has taken me 30 years of searching to find such an image - thank you SN and all contributors to this thread.

My father will be most interested to see the ship on which his father died.


----------



## Billie_bumble (Jul 24, 2016)

My Great Uncle Phillip Cole died on Loch Inver when she was sunk. He was also on the Lancastria.
I have a copy of his obituary that was in the local paper with a photo attached. Not a very good photo but the obit is nice. The file is too big to post at the minute. I will post it up later when I shrink it on my laptop.


----------

